# Helpful accuracy tips



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One tip that helped me, was a contest that I believe was started by Bill Hays. The target was multiple strings (thread) hanging vertically. The purpose was to see how many threads you could cut in an allotted time???????? I took a white shoe lace and started practicing to see if I could hit that. Before long my shooting form started to improve, because I was focusing so hard on hitting the shoe lace. I am not claiming this is an original idea, Ive seen archery shooters do this as well.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

The old "aim small, miss small" technique. Had this happen just last night. Just got in some 1842 and threw a set on my PPMG+. I was shoot from only about 15 feet, so my elevation was hard to dial in. I was hitting low. But my windage was dead on. Had a 2" disc hanging from a piece of thread. Had to hold high, so I held dead on the thread a few inches high and cut the thread right in half. I'm finally getting to the point where my stance, grip, release, etc. are becoming consistent and I can start working on accuracy. That was a good feeling!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome StringSlap That’s the type of reply I was hoping for.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have days where I just try to get my shots into my smallish catchbox.

But when I train for improvement I make a small target. Near misses are as fun barely hitting. But each serious training session, especially the ones with nears nears misses on tiny targets, ends with a can being shredded.

So train hard...but have fun, too.

Vertical strings help dial in your horizontal aiming...after that is set like a reflex...try tying knots or hanging bottle caps on the bottom and dial in you vertical aiming.

Once you bust a few caps. You're a dead eye shot and having fun.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Shooting smaller and smaller targets works. I started off with pop cans and I got so I could hit them 90% of the time but, my shots were all over the cans so, I started aiming at the red and blue circle on Pepsi cans and found my shots were grouping nicely. Now I use a two inch hanging disc. I shoot 100% instinctive and I wonder if I could do better if I learned some sighting method.

GP


----------

